# Can anyone identify this T for me.



## Scottharris6060 (Apr 9, 2009)

The guy i get most of my Tarantulas from said he was even unsure, but he thinks the common name is a Costa Rican Chestnutt. but I cant find any pictures or anything on it. oh and when i got him he was missin a leg so his/her name is Gimpy. 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 9, 2009)

_Aphonopelma seemani_


----------



## skippy (Apr 9, 2009)

+1 on a seemani


----------



## syndicate (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello,
Its not _Aphonopelma seemani_.My guesse is _Acanthoscurria borealis _.
Try doing a search for this species on the forum.
-Chris


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 9, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Hello,
> Its not _Aphonopelma seemani_.My guesse is _Acanthoscurria borealis _.
> Try doing a search for this species on the forum.
> -Chris


Are you sure? It looks just like this _seemani_;

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w104/bayhorsemom/_MG_5013.jpg

Do _A. boreallis_ have orange/tan spinnerets too?


----------



## skippy (Apr 9, 2009)

i checked out an A seemani yesterday that was real pale like that.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 9, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Are you sure? It looks just like this _seemani_;
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w104/bayhorsemom/_MG_5013.jpg


That doesn't look like _seemani_ to me either


----------



## Scottharris6060 (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks guys, Im still not sure. it has the same body and shape, but the colors just dont match up. it has never looked like a costa rican zebra. but it might be who knows. Thanks again.


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 9, 2009)

_Aphonopelma_ sp. 

The spider often wrongly sold as A. seemanni.  WC's are being commonly exported from Guatemala. 

Maybe we can just begin labeling them Aphonopelma sp. "Motagua valley" as Eddy suggested.


Eric


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 10, 2009)

Orange spiner's mean seemani correct? That is what it looks like to me...


----------



## Skuromis (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi!


Austin S. said:


> Orange spiner's mean seemani correct? That is what it looks like to me...


No it doesn't, you apply the logic wrong. It is said, A. seemanni does have orange spiner's, which doesn't mean at the same time, it would be specific for this species only. You could say, a spider is not A. seemanni when it lacks the orange spinaretts. But you cannot say it is an A. seemanni when there is a spider with orange spinaretts.

Ciao,
Marc.


----------



## metallica (Apr 10, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> _Aphonopelma_ sp.
> 
> The spider often wrongly sold as A. seemanni.  WC's are being commonly exported from Guatemala.
> 
> ...


or just Aphonopelma sp." Guatemala". I just submitted a little article about these for the ATS forum magazine.

cheers


----------



## tarcan (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever checked or considered if these could be Citharacanthus livingstoni? It has always been my uneducated guess.

Eddy?

Martin


----------



## metallica (Apr 11, 2009)

Martin,
last Stuttgart show i showed all my central america photos to Dirk and J-P Rudloff. they did not think it was C. livingstoni. that is enough to convince me!

Eddy


----------



## tarcan (Apr 11, 2009)

Eddy,

Thanks... more then enough for me too!

Martin


----------



## Scottharris6060 (Apr 17, 2009)

ive had that T for a while now, and no molt yet, so if and when it molts ill post a new pic of it and see if we can decide. Thanks


----------

